# CortinaJim...this car needs it's own thread :)



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

A few more pics of Jim's amazing Mk1 Cortina..


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow ! Like brand new !

Is there a topic based on the restoration ?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That definitely needs a thread about it's restoration, it's amazing


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Each time I see pictures of this car it never ceases to amaze me


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

He's owned it for 23yrs. Let's just say Jim is probably the best person to talk to about prepping for competitions. 
2nd place at waxstock. Well earned too.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

DrDax said:


> He's owned it for 26yrs. Let's just say Jim is probably the best person to talk to about prepping for competitions.
> *2nd* place at waxstock. Well earned too.


I haven't seen many pictures from Waxstock, but the winner must of been on another planet for this to be second. She's immaculate.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Escort mk1. Amazing rebuild project.
Wolf in sheep's clothing lol


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

SuperColin said:


> Wow ! Like brand new !
> 
> Is there a topic based on the restoration ?


If my memory is correct, Jim's Cortina has not been restored.

Been meticulously cared for over the years I believe.:detailer:

Russ


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe he had it painted last year but that was more down to the fact its single stage paint and he had the same issues as I had with the 205 in getitng a good colour match.

He does however drive the car in all weathers and to ever show (no trailers here eh Jim  ).


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> I believe he had it painted last year but that was more down to the fact its single stage paint and he had the same issues as I had with the 205 in getitng a good colour match.
> 
> He does however drive the car in all weathers and to ever show (no trailers here eh Jim  ).


Stand corrected then dude........:thumb:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the nice comments on my old green machine
I have owned it 23 years and am only the second owner ,it has now done 163,000 miles
I restored it my self over two years[except the paint] when i bought it all them years ago and have hardly any photo's of the restoration as we had no digital photo then only film
As Nick says after being painted 20 years i could not match the colour due to constant polishing and weathing of the paint so last winter i striped it to a rolling shell and had it resprayed and must say i am very pleased with the finished paint and it nearly won Waxstock ,very happy being runner up in the high quality top 16
Off to Glamis Castle near Dundee this weekend ,another 500 miles under its wheels ,been trying out my prize winning gear on it this week so will see what that brings
Thanks Again


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i love your car jim lol. Even showed my dad pics of it which he loved. He also loved the escort mk1 from waxstock.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't wait to have a nosey around this one day, it is stunning and such a credit to Jim.


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

I love the classics :thumb:


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

P.A.D said:


> If my memory is correct, Jim's Cortina has not been restored.
> 
> Been meticulously cared for over the years I believe.:detailer:
> 
> Russ


Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

stunning a real credit to you Jim.


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

At first, I actually over looked this car - last year. 

But knowing it Is driven makes this all that more impressive!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeez Jim your Cortina is truly stunning.
I really hope to see it for real at an even soon.

Drive safely to Scotland :thumb:

Ben


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Rember seeing jims cortina in ford heritage mag back in 95 [i think] still looks great even seen jim and his cortina on mark evans a car is reborn dvd.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

well all I can say is wow that's one mint tina


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

A great example :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Credit to you there Jim it looks fantastic and i hope to see it one day in the flesh.


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

You wont be disappointed!


----------



## InitialB (Apr 25, 2010)

What do you dress the engine bay with?


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

InitialB said:


> What do you dress the engine bay with?


Nothing fancy in the engine bay .All the painted parts ,black and green are just polished with what ever i am using on the body ,All alloy with metal polish and the hoses with gloss dash wipes
No laquar any where
Not sure if i should be passing on my secrets :::wave::wave:
Mostly it is just good old elbow grease and lots of time


----------

